# My 2 Nissans



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

This is my 1998 Frontier XE king Cab that I bought new. It now has 192,000 miles on it and still going strong!








then there's my latest acquisition my 95 Sentra GXE.I bought it from a friend who had wrecked it for $350.It's in really nice shape except for the damage to the front and only has 68k miles on it.I've welded all of the structure into it including the radiator support and inner wheel well. I need to get a fender and hood to make it driveable.







Here is what I eventually plan to do to the Sentra,please tell me what you think of my ideas:Nis Knacks style grille, shave 3rd brakelight in trunk and install 200SX spoiler with LED brakelight,SE side skirts, SE-R wheels with 205-50 15 Khumo 712's,200SX front bumper cover and fog lights, tint windows, add tach cluster and rev. el gauges. That's all for the cosmetics. Mechanically I plan to :SR20VE engine swap and 5spd, lower it with KYB AGX's and Ground control coil overs,NX2000 frt brakes and SE-R rear discs, cat back exhaust, JWT ECU and a CAI.I want to make it sort of an ultimate commuter car with good fuel mileage and decent performance.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

heres the pics... not 56k friendly.

Truck: 









Car:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

and you said all you need is a fender and hood to make it drivable?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry if the pics aren't small, I tried to shrink em, but I gues I failed. Thanks for posting em for me!I have a lot of parts that aren't in the picture,and have just completed all of the structural repairs(radiator support, inner fender)so all I need to drive it are those 2 panels(and a battery!).Problem is, the panels aren't cheap(122-hood, 45-fender).I hate to spend that much when I usually spend 20 for a fender and 35 for a hood no matter what kind of car they come from!So, I'm sorta waiting to find a B14 at that yard to strip.I'm not a cheap ass,but I am poor so I have to do things as cheap as possible when I can afford to.It also doesn't help that the car is sitting in the back yard of the friends I bought it from!


----------

